
Surc Turns Your iPhone Into The Ultimate Controller - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/surc-turns-your-iphone-into-the-ultimate-controller-2011-02
======
brk
Neat, but it's too slow to use in RL.

I have one of the RedEye units: <http://thinkflood.com/>

The process of waking up my iPhone (or the dedicated iPod touch in each A/V
room), loading the app (if it's not already open) then locating the button you
want to push (touchscreens suck for TV remotes, there is no tactile feel)
takes WAY to long when you just want to hit Mute, or turn the volume up a
little bit, or change the channel.

The Redeye is actually better than this (IMO), because it's Wifi based, it has
more value in being able to control devices from another room.

